#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Mechanical objective by rk jain

## yat12

i want mechanical objective by rk jain. please some body post it its urgent....





  Similar Threads: objective book of mechanical engg by R. K. JAIN pdf pls upload mechanical objective by rk jain I want R.K.JAIN objective mechanical engineering R.K.Jain (objective mechanical) please give me mechanical engg.objective by r k jain

----------


## rkchauhan

Hy, i m rakesh & i need it, email is - [email]dmz.rakesh@gmail  .com

----------


## selvamsomasundaram

stength of material  books is very useful

----------

